

Sources: Bloom Box Costs $12.50 Per Watt - javanix
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/01/bloom-box-cost/

======
grok2
I don't get it -- is that the purchase price of the bloom box (per watt) or
the cost per-watt to generated on an ongoing basis? If it's just the purchase
price, then it doesn't make sense to talk about that without amortizing over
say 10 years of usage....

------
jgamman
rule of thumb in the energy sector is an installation cost per kW ie, natural
gas is about $1500/kW, coal plant might be $1200/kW etc. all sorts of bells
and whistles but when someone tells you something is going to cost on the
order of $12,500/kW to install, you want to start thinking about where you're
getting $10,000 worth of value from...

